# BSH Stud



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering if anyone would share some experience with me. I have started breeding BSH (after much research and consideration) I have had litters using outside studs but have taken the plunge and got my own stud who I must say is gorgeous! He is now 7 months old. At what age do male cats start maturing and when is the best age to try him with a queen? Particularly would like to hear form other BSH breeders as I find their advice so valuable to have.

Thanks so much....


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I think you'll know soon enough when he's ready to mate! If he is still in the house and you also have girls around, do be careful or you might end up with a few litters on the way sooner than you bargained for.......

7 months is perhaps a bit young, although my youngest boy to sire kittens was under 8 months. Certainly by a year he should be more than ready.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh good luck im a new owner to the british short hair have always had exotics and persians before . The british short hair are gorg cats. And my black smoke male is gorg and is now 9 months.


----------



## Earl's mommy (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi, 

it took our blue boy till he was about 15 months old before he was interested in the ladies, some can start at 8-9 months though so you need to keep an eye on him if he's with calling females just in case


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

my new pet acquisition is the result of a chirpy 7 month old Siberian boy getting it on with a Birman girl. The breeder thought he wasn't ready but he obvioulsy was! till, I'm very glad it happened as I know have my gorgoeous girl!


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

My boy is nownearly 9 months, one of my queens is calling quite stronlgy so I have put her in with him to see how he responds at present he just licks about and then wanders off although he has tied to mount her on a couple of occassions. Think hes going to take a little longer but hes getting there.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hopefully if she is experienced she will take lead, nothing worse than 2 first timers.  Let us know how you get on.


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi thanks mellowma,

I had a look out my window this morning and happened to spot My boy doing his bit!! Hoorah! I am quite surprised as I thought this call he may not try anything. Am keeping a close eye on them now but he definately seems to have figured out what to do.

Fingers crossed for early spring babies.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yay result. 

You know, you read so much on the internet and books, welll I do and quite a lot of it is conflicting advice "they" say that you should wait until your boy is a year or he will be extra horny. Then others say they are ready when they are ready and this can take up till 3 years. I mean who knows these things.


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

I agree I think it all depends on the cat, they are all so different! I have 3 girls and 2 boys currently (one is boy is a neuter) and they are all completely different in attitudes and looks, some matured quicker than others. I think you should just go with what your cat is telling you. All the books and websites I have read are as you say conflicting. I tend to value the advice of breeders (some more than others I must say) I have found this website to be a great help.


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

I agree - they all mature differently! My wee stud "boy" became a man recently after my seal point girl became pregnant (due on the 12th Feb) ... he's 7 and a half months old. Shocked?? me?? absolutely!! He was showing a lot of interest in my girl, my girl didn't object. I really didn't expect kittens, (but secretly hoping) and hey presto! I'm happy, mum to be is blooming and dad is looking very smug lol. They're ragdoll btw.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

sootisox said:


> I agree - they all mature differently! My wee stud "boy" became a man recently after my seal point girl became pregnant (due on the 12th Feb) ... he's 7 and a half months old. Shocked?? me?? absolutely!! He was showing a lot of interest in my girl, my girl didn't object. I really didn't expect kittens, (but secretly hoping) and hey presto! I'm happy, mum to be is blooming and dad is looking very smug lol. They're ragdoll btw.


Oh that's nice. I am very jealous! What colours will you be expecting ? (nosy)


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

becbec31 said:


> Hi thanks mellowma,
> 
> I had a look out my window this morning and happened to spot My boy doing his bit!! Hoorah! I am quite surprised as I thought this call he may not try anything. Am keeping a close eye on them now but he definately seems to have figured out what to do.
> 
> Fingers crossed for early spring babies.


 DOESNT TAKE THEM LONG TO FIGURE THIS OUT... GOOD LUCK WITH ANY NEW LITTERS ON THE HORIZON.


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh wow, ragdolls are lovely. My friend has a ragdoll queen who is 6months old but she is already starting to call. My friend is now looking for a suitable stud to take her to when she is a bit older. 

Ill keep you all posted on any developments!


----------

